# Privacy hedges: Zone 9 ?



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

So after many years of saving coin, careful planning and making sacrifices we broke ground on our new house. We're in Perdido Key FL and looking for ideas on privacy hedges. Some requirements are: Deer resistant, dense hedge, do well in sandy soils and salt tolerant as we are on Perdido Bay. They'll be maintained with a more of a formal look and well trimmed. Some pics below, plan to plant across the rear of the lot bordering what is a conservation easement as well as down the left and right lot lines. Time wise it'll be next Spring or early Summer before they'd go in.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Rear of lot and conservation area.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

don't know about deer but in zone 9 here a lot of privet,oleander.i personally don't see often but I like pineapple guava or red hop bush.theres a guy on you tube from Florida called Morenos landscaping. he deals with lots of hedges on videos on large properties if you need ideas


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks I'll check that out. The Skip Laurel seems like an option after a bit more reading.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

A wall of untamed Areca Plams would look awesome for informal. That's what I had in Hawaii.

Florida Privet for a more formal look.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

If we were closer to Zone 10 I'd do Arecas for sure. We get some cold snaps here and the once in a blue moon snow so they'd not fair well.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

You should be alright in 9. They're cold tolerant down to 20F, in short bursts.

I lived in the mountains in Hawaii and had probably 4 dozen against the back of my property. We had a few nights here and there in the mid/upper 30's and never had an issue with them. Between them and a Sago, they're about as bullet proof a palm that there is.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

"The Areca Palm is very popular indoor plant that can also be used outdoors. It is great for creating a natural privacy wall or privacy fence. Cold Tolerance: It can tolerate cold down to 20F when mature enough. Great for zones 9a (20 to 25 F) to 11 (above 40 F)."


----------

